# Post Pictures!



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

especially the s14 owners!
you have a lot to be proud of! show 'em!;-)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

*My pics*

Im not sure how to post pics on this board. 
but here is a link.


http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/artman/publish/article_207.shtml


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

here's your vehicle




























basically you can just go to post reply and click on IMG and enter the URL of the image into there.
Nice car tho! That's what I'm looking to get(well, if I can find blue or black) but no luck thus far in my area.

care to share your thoughts tho- would you recomend buying it? Is it reliable as all Nissans are? etc. thanks in advance!
also in the other post you said it gives out 160 hp. how much would it produce stock?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

A stock KA motor puts out 125Hp and about 120 Lbs or torque.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Technoman said:


> *A stock KA motor puts out 125Hp and about 120 Lbs or torque. *


oh ok- so how much did you spend then to get where you are now torque and hp wise?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Here is what I spent.
JWT ECU 300
Hotshot intake 100
Hotshot header 300
star spec clutch 250
Nissmo cams 300
electric fans 100
ASP pulley 100
Infinity j30 diff 300
labor Free

Total 1750

the only thing I can't use is my header for a turbo when I decide to turbo my KA. With the right turbo I should get 405 LBS of torque.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Heres a pic of mine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

looks good man! What are your mods? I see your Brakes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanx for the compliment. Well, I still have the KA. I'm looking to swap soon. But for mods, I have:

Injen intake with extension. AEM bypass valve.
Greddy header, custom down pipe, Greddy Power Extreme cat-back.(2.5")
UR underdrive pulley.
Sustech sways, Apexi' WS coils. Tein upper pillow mounts(need to install) JIC front and rear strut towers.
Brembo cross-drilled and slotted rotors(stock size rotors) w/ KVR carbon metallic pads.
Konig Rated R 17' rims.
The wing is the Bomex UAD291 wing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Im thinkng about tenzo R rims for my car. Why do you want a SR?
are you a SR fan? I like that engine aswell but you can get much more power from a KA-T an sr can never tuch the torque numbers a KA can.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm not a fan of any one motor in particular. I'm even you could say across the board in that dept. Believe me, if I had the cash to go and fully re-build the bottom end of the KA, then turbo it I would. I'm trying to get the SR for a really good price, sorry I can't give details.  Lets just say its a lot cheaper then what most ppl are offering right now. And honestly, money talks man, I can only do so much with what I have. The SR, while its what most ppl go for, is within my budget, and I know its reliable. I don't care who you talk to, the KA is very funny in that one can handle boost like its nothing, while others blow with fully built bottom ends. I'd like to think I'm just going with a proven method rather then taking shots in the dark. And again, the money issue. Also, don't let the numbers fool you, while the SR wasn't designed to put down serious torque figures, the numbers it does put down are more then adequate for whatever the case is. The KA was built with torque in mind so inherently it will put down a bit more. I've never seen the Tenzo R rims before. If I have a chance, or cash rather, I would love to get some Volk's. I like the GT-N's in particular.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

The cheapest SR I have found was 1600 with a cut harness and no igniter. I have a 98 and if I were to do a swap. I would really want the sr vvt motor. "3000 bucks" just because it belongs in my car. I have also been collecting parts to turbo my KA. Im not going to rebuild the lower end Im just going to change the head gasket to a 2mill "steal" gasket this will give me 8.5.1 compresion on stock internals. I will use a stage 2 tubo setup pushing around 16lbs max turbo boost with water injection spraying at 10lbs to full boost. I have done everything to my car to get it ready for a turbo charger. Now I just need the turbo and plumbing and I still need to move my battery to the trunk to and change the fuel pump.
My goal is to see 300Hp to the wheels and nice torque numbers aswell. this hole turbo upgrade should only set me back 2500 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Cool, I'm looking for the 300RWHP figure myself. I really don't feel I need anymore then that. That price you mentioned for the whole kit for the KA, well the SR I'm trying to get(its the S14 blacktop by the way) will be slighty less then that $2500 figure you mentioned. I like your plan though with the KA, it sounds like you've thought this through really well, I hope everything works out for you buddy. Keep me posted, and I'll do the same for you.


----------

